

Show HN: Enginuity Search – We taught a machine to understand human emotion. - thehal84
http://engu.me/zJmafNq

======
jcr
On the "Why Enginuity" URL
[http://theenginuity.com/tour.html](http://theenginuity.com/tour.html)

You're delivering a "403 Oops!" error when the browser user agent is not
set/sent. If you read RFC2616 Section 14.43, you'll learn that sending a user
agent string is Optional.

Edit: You probably want to use "Trend Search" or "Trending Search" rather than
"Viral Search"

Edit2: [http://theenginuity.com/index.php](http://theenginuity.com/index.php)

> "with support in 28 international languages."

should be:

"with international support in 28 languages."

~~~
thehal84
Thanks jcr. Will get those fixed and lighten the mod security rules for no
user agents.

